

Work-Life Balance Is For Losers, Not Closers - dawson
http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidshaywitz/2012/10/08/silicon-valley-work-life-balance-is-for-losers-not-closers/

======
nostrademons
Honestly, I think that if people stopped debating whether work-life balancing
is good or wimpy or necessary or just for losers, they'd free up enough time
to have a decent work-life balance.

